# Francis Christmas Rage



## kor420 (Dec 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;AYCVxtqyVOk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?e&amp;v=AYCVxtqyVOk[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 26, 2013)

Even tho he is acting its still pretty funny ..

Until you realize he's probably 35. Then shit just gets sad


----------



## kor420 (Dec 26, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> Even tho he is acting its still pretty funny ..
> 
> Until you realize he's probably 35. Then shit just gets sad


Yeah. Francis is a character... 

[video=youtube;HZ1cUup0ATg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZ1cUup0ATg[/video]


----------

